# Traditional 3D Shoot Hamilton Ont



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

We are holding the first annual Traditional archery shoot at the Hamilton Anglers and Hunters Ascc club in Hamilton Ontario on Sunday April 1st at 10am. Come and join us for a tough but fun shoot.


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Should be fun!! Been a LONG time since i have shot H.A.H.A .
Might just drag the boy down there with me.
Bill


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey there... can we get an address for this? How much for the day? What type of targets are setup for this?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, the shoot info can be found at www.woftamarchery.com We are organizing the shoot and using the clubs grounds. They are all 3D targets and it will be be a fun tricky course. Come along and say hi, shoot your bow and have a laugh with us.





shootthewhatnow said:


> Hey there... can we get an address for this? How much for the day? What type of targets are setup for this?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Come down it will be like nothing you've shot there before. I am setting the course out myself so it will be a bit like a UK 3D course. No clear lanes and plenty to think about 



Footed Shaft said:


> Should be fun!! Been a LONG time since i have shot H.A.H.A .
> Might just drag the boy down there with me.
> Bill


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Just keep it honest. Most folks don't wanna blow up a bunch of arrows or loose them due to "cluttered" shooting lanes .
Bill


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

There will always be a clear path to the kill Bill, sometimes you just have to look for it. I have always shot the courses I set the might before to make sure they're fair but challenging. No one wants clear lane 3D shooting really, there is too much of that here.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Hey there... can we get an address for this? How much for the day? What type of targets are setup for this?





Bigjono said:


> Hi, the shoot info can be found at www.woftamarchery.com We are organizing the shoot and using the clubs grounds. They are all 3D targets and it will be be a fun tricky course. Come along and say hi, shoot your bow and have a laugh with us.



Hey folks... for those attempting to use Google maps you may need to use "1317 Alberton Road South, Ancaster" to find the location.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------

